# RAD140 any feedback from gf's/wifeys?



## xyokoma (Dec 9, 2020)

Sorry didn't post this in females forum since, um... There's nobody there?! :32 (18):


I know most of you guys have partners who also train/take stuff. 
Have they taken rad140 at some point and shared their experiences? Sides and effects? Would choose a particular aas over rad?

In theory it sounds great(pending a good source).

Just looking into it if it's something I'd be willing to try in the future to help add extra muscle mass without the unnecessary beard growth.

Read all the threads that came up in the forum but its all just dudes experiences and on top of that using a mixture of other compounds.

Cheers in advance!


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 10, 2020)

Not much to say, RAD works. I've done a few spins around the block with  it and always happy with the results. Some claim it causes hair loss, I  (although a little thin anyways) have never noticed it get any worse  while on it. Not sure if I'd want my wife taking it or not, when it  comes to the SARMs although some to use RAD it always seems that  Ostarine is the most popular one with the ladies. Both of them cause  some pretty descent testosterone suppression in men, typically to the  point of needed PCT to get things back in whack, not sure how that winds  up on the other side of the fence TBH.



xyokoma said:


> In theory it sounds great(pending a good source).



Chemyo or Science.bio and you won't go wrong.


----------



## xyokoma (Dec 11, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Not much to say, RAD works. I've done a few spins around the block with  it and always happy with the results. Some claim it causes hair loss, I  (although a little thin anyways) have never noticed it get any worse  while on it. Not sure if I'd want my wife taking it or not, when it  comes to the SARMs although some to use RAD it always seems that  Ostarine is the most popular one with the ladies. Both of them cause  some pretty descent testosterone suppression in men, typically to the  point of needed PCT to get things back in whack, not sure how that winds  up on the other side of the fence TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> Chemyo or Science.bio and you won't go wrong.



Cheers mate. 
From what I've read females dont need pct but can take a couple things to get their hormones back in track quicker otherwise it supposedly can take around 2 months for the period etc to come back. 

Have you by any chance also tried Ostarine and can compare?
There's only a couple animal studies on rad140 but to summarize they reported increased muscle growth compared to Ostarine but weren't as/if at all effective on fat loss.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 11, 2020)

Cardarine helped me lose 5 pounds without doing hardly any cardio at all.

I did do a calorie/carb deficit also though.

Have not yet tried their RAD-140 but I can vouch for both Chemyo and Science Bio as good sources also.


----------



## xyokoma (Dec 14, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Cardarine helped me lose 5 pounds without doing hardly any cardio at all.
> 
> I did do a calorie/carb deficit also though.
> 
> Have not yet tried their RAD-140 but I can vouch for both Chemyo and Science Bio as good sources also.



Any other sarms you've tried but for muscle growth perhaps? Not looking to toy with sarms for fat loss only unless it comes as a second benefit.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 15, 2020)

Ordered from Chemyo. Gonna try Cardarine for fat loss. I’ll report back.


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 23, 2020)

xyokoma said:


> Any other sarms you've tried but for muscle growth perhaps? Not looking to toy with sarms for fat loss only unless it comes as a second benefit.



Use mk677, it's a non-androgen altogether and great for size/strength... Just make sure to take B6 (prolactin control) for bloat and fat/protein metabolism and either berberine, R-ALA or both with meals to keep blood sugar down.

If you don't supp with those things, you WILL get bloated and fat from the spike in prolactin and insulin insensitivity, but combine them with those and you will put on size and recomp.

Or you can just say "**** it", shoot some test and grow a mini cock.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 24, 2020)

my wife is about to try this soon. Super excited about it. We shop through science.bio. They’re good but they’re expensive. I’ll pm another one if you want it.


----------

